# Visit Visa for Stepchild



## pc4084 (Jul 3, 2009)

Set the scene - my family and I are UK citizens. I will be moving to Dubai in April 2010, alone initially, my wife and our two children will be joining me on their school holidays (a couple of times per year). Now the confusing part, one of the boys is our's (meaning mine and my wife's) and the other is hers (from a previous short relationship - never married and no father named on the birth certificate, no contact from the absent father - ever). 

The question - will my wife and the kids be given a visit visa on their arrival at DXB to stay with me for a few weeks or will she be detained at Immigration at DXB and asked for proof of sole custody of the my step son? I have started the process of adoption in the UK, but this will take at least 8 months if not a year or more to achieve, so any answers pertaining to this interim period would be welcome. 

One last question, with so many conflicting answers that I've found on the 'tinternet; how long is a visit visa valid for - 30 or 60 days?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Firstly, don't worry, just go with your wifes docs to get a child's visa for your step-child, say you don't know where the father is and take your marriage cert etc. No problem, I did it myself a while back. You'll be asked to see the Captain at immigration in Bur Dubai, he'll prob say "Stepson" and sign it - but have a coffee if it's offered, rude not to.
Visit visa's are currently for 40 days (ie 30+10 at no charge), then renew, the guys on the RAK border are a whole load friendlier than at hatta.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why not get your step sons surname changed by deed poll then apply for a passport in that name?


----------



## pc4084 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks MaidenScotland and Andy! 

Things are progressing nicely now. My other half has just changed her name by deed poll to encompass both our names (matching our youngest son's name), next will be my step son, then new passports for her and the kids. My future employer knows about the birth certificate issue, it's needed to claim the children benefits that the company is offering . I think it's best if we go for the adoption in the long run.. But in the meantime, thanks again for your help in this sensitive issue.

Hopefully, with all their names being the same, there will be no problems at DXB for the visit visa, then all I have to do is to get their residency sorted out (after the adoption!!)

:clap2:



MaidenScotland said:


> Why not get your step sons surname changed by deed poll then apply for a passport in that name?


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Dear pc4084..

As a UK citizen your wife and children need no prior visa .. they can enter DXB on arrival visa which is normally free for 30 days and if they require more days then fee will be applicable. 

When you want to convert visa into residency no issue at all .. just do all things as normal for child visa in Dubai no birth certificate is required. the data is entered in the system by mothers name ..

Hint.. before their arrival go for marhaba service .. at terminal 3 ( if they are coming through Emirates) or terminal 1 if from other airline.. explain marhaba service agent that they are UK citizen and do not hold visa. rest will be arranged by Marahaba service ; charges AED 200( I think)... simple..


Best of luck!





pc4084 said:


> Set the scene - my family and I are UK citizens. I will be moving to Dubai in April 2010, alone initially, my wife and our two children will be joining me on their school holidays (a couple of times per year). Now the confusing part, one of the boys is our's (meaning mine and my wife's) and the other is hers (from a previous short relationship - never married and no father named on the birth certificate, no contact from the absent father - ever).
> 
> The question - will my wife and the kids be given a visit visa on their arrival at DXB to stay with me for a few weeks or will she be detained at Immigration at DXB and asked for proof of sole custody of the my step son? I have started the process of adoption in the UK, but this will take at least 8 months if not a year or more to achieve, so any answers pertaining to this interim period would be welcome.
> 
> One last question, with so many conflicting answers that I've found on the 'tinternet; how long is a visit visa valid for - 30 or 60 days?


----------



## pc4084 (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for your help.





Sumair said:


> Dear pc4084..
> 
> As a UK citizen your wife and children need no prior visa .. they can enter DXB on arrival visa which is normally free for 30 days and if they require more days then fee will be applicable.
> 
> ...


----------



## yea1980 (Dec 11, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Firstly, don't worry, just go with your wifes docs to get a child's visa for your step-child, say you don't know where the father is and take your marriage cert etc. No problem, I did it myself a while back. You'll be asked to see the Captain at immigration in Bur Dubai, he'll prob say "Stepson" and sign it - but have a coffee if it's offered, rude not to.
> Visit visa's are currently for 40 days (ie 30+10 at no charge), then renew, the guys on the RAK border are a whole load friendlier than at hatta.


Hi Andy, I'm interested in this because my wife was never married to my stepsons father and I have fathered my stepson since he was 2 and is now 10. His biological father is kicking up a fuss about not agreeing to give his permission for me to sponsor my stepson although he has never had any parental rights and up until a year ago never had any contact except maybe once or twice a year. 

So my question is with birth certificate (step sons surname matching my wifes) and marriage certificate attested, should it be straight forward?

ps I wont hold you responsible if it all goes horribly wrong


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yea,

Just say to the guy in immigration you have no idea where the father is.....


----------

